# D&D 5th Edition Specialty Deities and Domains: Priests of the Forgotten Realms Now Available



## Sunsword (Feb 7, 2016)

​



Thanks to some great feedback, the revision to Specialty Priests of the Forgotten Realms Volume 1, now titled Deities and Domains: Specialty Priests of the Forgotten Realms, is available as a PDF on the Dungeon Master's Guild.


Here are three previews from it:


Do you fondly remember the Specialty Priests from Advanced Dungeons and Dragons Second Edition?  This book uses feats to update additional abilities of Specialty Priests to Dungeons and Dragons Fifth Edition.


Within these pages you will find thirty-nine feats for the thirty-seven Forgotten Realms deities listed in the D&D Fifth Edition Player’s Handbook.




*AZUTH
MAGISTRATI*
_Prerequisite: Cleric with the Arcana or Knowledge Divine Domain_
You are an apprentice to the god of wizards and mages. The Lord of Spells has taught you that reason is your greatest weapon. Your vestments are shimmering gray silk and alway wear Azuth’s symbol on your chest.


Thanks to your devotion, you gain the following benefits:


When you cast a spell that has a casting time of 1 action, you can change the casting time to 1 bonus action for this casting. Once you use this ability, you must finish a short or long rest before you can use it again.
You learn the _mage hand _cantrip. 
You learn the c_omprehend languages_ spell and it is a domain spell for you.


*HELM
WATCHER*
_Prerequisite: Cleric with the Life or Light Divine Domain_
You are a sworn sentinel of the god of protection. Your vestments are spotless, shining armor with open-faced helms. You may wear red cloaks and tabards of gray.  You always wear Helm’s symbol.


Thanks to your devotion, you gain the following benefits:


 You gain a +5 bonus to your passive Wisdom (Perception) score to resist being surprised. 
When a creature you can see attacks a target other than you that is within 5 feet of you, you can use your reaction to impose disadvantage on the attack roll. You must be wielding a shield. 
You learn the _light_ cantrip. You may cast _light _as a bonus action.
You can cast the _glyph of warding _spell once per day as a 3rd level spell. Wisdom is your spellcasting ability for this spell.


*MYRKUL
GRAY ONE*
_Prerequisite: Cleric with the Death Divine Domain_
You celebrate the inevitability of  the god of death. Your charge is to remind all mortals that there is no escape from the Reaper.
Your vestments are black robes with hooded cloaks and a bone-white sash around your waist. 


Thanks to your devotion, you gain the following benefits:


You gain the Channel Divinity: Command Undead from the Oathbreaker Paladin and may target two undead creatures you can see within 30 feet.
You are immune to disease.
You can cast the _feign death _spell once per day as a 3rd level spell. Wisdom is your spellcasting ability for this spell.


----------

